# Zlatibor Serbia, Zlatiborski Celo



## eusimcity4 (Jul 2, 2011)

Zlatibor Serbia, a beautiful town in the mountains! Home to tree great things, meat, cheese, and wool! Here in this thread, we will be talking about town of Zlatibor Serbia! Pictures-


----------



## meisl123 (Oct 22, 2011)

^^ It's a very nice town!! :smug: I love the scenery!!


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

Nice, post more  Zlatibor is top offer in winter time, but in summer as well


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

interesting, seems like a nice and rustic place...:cheers:


----------



## eusimcity4 (Jul 2, 2011)

Here are some more !


----------



## eusimcity4 (Jul 2, 2011)

Wintertime-


----------



## eusimcity4 (Jul 2, 2011)

More pictures!


----------



## eusimcity4 (Jul 2, 2011)




----------



## eusimcity4 (Jul 2, 2011)




----------



## eusimcity4 (Jul 2, 2011)




----------



## eusimcity4 (Jul 2, 2011)




----------



## eusimcity4 (Jul 2, 2011)




----------

